# What are YOUR show names?



## FancyQuik

Post some of your horse's show names here!

For example, we have three horses and their names are...

1) Touching Satellite (Spaceman)
2) Ima Nifty Starlight (Nifty)
3) Stung Byuh B (Bee)

Your turn!


----------



## EquineLoverForever

I used my Thoroughbreds old racing name as his show name: Goodlooking Guy "Derek"


----------



## FancyQuik

Oh how cute!Your lucky to have a former racer!


----------



## MIEventer

Quantum Leap


----------



## Dartanion

Jewelys Faith - (Jewels, sold ex-racer)
Balthazar - (Bally, sold)
Dartanion - (D or Dubie, currently showing)


----------



## xx chico

- double oh seven (barn name is chico)
- evil kenevil (barn name is cisco)
- shadowfax (although were not positive if were keeping shadowfax, but his barn name is shadow)


----------



## koomy56

All That Jazz, Jazz
Martini, Marti. lol


----------



## IrishRider

Fashionably Late


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Poco Tri Jet (registered) 
AKA Diesel
And thinking of making his Show name "Learn to Fly"


----------



## Kate354

Lemsip - Limone
Princess Elsa the First - Elsa
The magic Wizard - Wizard

not particularly inventive lol


----------



## wordstoasong

Murray - Murphy's Romance
Charity - My Sweet Charity


----------



## girl_on_black_pony

Pi R Squared- Pie
Kramer Pal- Kram/Kramer
Greeda Somethin- Stealer


----------



## TipTop

We don't get to pick a show name. We have to go by our horses registered name.


----------



## Liberty

Heir to Liberty (Liberty, Lib)
Moonlight Mystique (Mysti, Moo Moo)


----------



## LeahKathleen

No show names, but registered names are:

Daisy N Duke - "Daisy"
R Chocolate Loot - "Loot"
Greta Mecom Blue - "Greta"
Cuttin' in the Buff - "Blondie"
Gracie's Cherokee Loot - "Joey"


----------



## eventnwithwinston

I still use my OTTB's racing name, To the Woodshed. Its kindof a weird showname that doesnt really fit his personality, but I feel like I should keep it 
His barn name is Winston!!


----------



## prbygenny

My old OTTB race name is "It's the Sandman", and I call him Sandy.
Although now we have a girl at the barn and her name is Sandy so I may have to start calling him Sandman when she is around. lol


----------



## RubaiyateBandit

Ruby - Rubaiyate (I always have to talk to the announcer directly, though, to give them the pronunciation. Roo-Buy-ette. :sweat: )
Tanner - Tanner Hutch (Her registered name... I really don't like it though.)
Magic - Brennan's Magic (Again, her registered name which I don't like. I keep joking that I'll change it to Magic Melody)
Dante - Prince Dante (It was originally "Dante Alighieri" but, again, no one could pronounce it. *sigh*)
Bandit - Prince of Thieves or, more often than not, Thievery. 
2-Pak - I rarely show him, and so he doesn't really have a set show name. I once used 'Double Trouble', and another time I used 'Meevers.' At one show I almost -- _almost _-- put his name down as 'Pain in the @ss.' 

Except Tanner and Magic, none of my horses are registered, so most of the names are just something I came up with, because it amused me to give my grade horses 'show names.'


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Paint By Number (Painter)
Don't Trump My Ace (Trump)
On Island Time (Ben)


----------



## carriedenaee

we use our registered names.
Topper- Dreamaker's Top Spot
Jet- Jets Native Showoff
Xena- Xena's Eternal Mount
Candy- Sensation's Southern Gal (retired)


----------



## ilovelucy91

I Love Lucy- Lucy lol


----------



## eventerdrew

my retired OTTB mare- Ginisee (barn name Gin or Ginny). She came with the name and I liked it. It's unique and it suits her. Her breeder decided to name his horses after wines, beers, etc. Her brother's name is Guiness, Budwiser, you get the picture  Ginisee is a type of German beer apparently

My 3/4 TB 1/4 Shire mare- Javah LHS (barn name Uma, which is the hindu goddess of horses? that's what her breeder said. she makes up weird names like Raven and Horatio and Gaston and stuff too. haha). Javah after her dad, Jose (WB's need to have the first letter of sire's registered name) and there were alot of "Java"'s so we put an h on the end, making it Javah. and the LHS comes from my farm, Legacy Hill Stables. We are still in the process of changing that part. Right now she just shows under Javah but soon it will be Javah LHS.


----------



## darkwillow

Dark Willow Summer Storm - plain Storm in the paddock (and his name suits him!!) =P
Alneeradi Bacardi Breezer - Bacardi for short, or Cardi if I'm feeling lazy =D


----------



## Go The Distance

i dont show, but my pleasure horse's show name is Susan's B. (Jersey).
my 2 year old is reg. as Luna of Windy Acres (Luna). i plan on changing that.

and Darby is raced as That Green Gentleman (like the song by panic at the disco 



 )

:]


----------



## katiecelia

Lilly and Me (Lilly)


----------



## PaintLegacey RR

synders legacey - legacey
RR imprimis milly dee- sweet cheecks 
Prisilla dot com- prissy


----------



## PwnyBeest

Cosmo is named Cosmic Legacy


----------



## equestrian_rider465

Well I will just tell you the show names of our show team this year. (And a couple who aren't showing)

Grace - Innocent Spectacle
Maestro - Maestro's Symphony
Pheonix - Pheonix L (i think)
Teddy - Mr. Ted E. Bear (not showing this year)
Coture - Futuristic Design (not showing this year)
Hudson - Here's the Deal (dont think he's showing this year) 
Salvador - Black Tie Affair (not showing this year)
Bunny - IMA Tomboy Bunny

That's all I can think of. =P


----------



## Trissacar

Foxglove (Markie)


----------



## morganshow11

horses i have now:
Crio's Lastin Aceppella-Clippy
Diamonds Ace- Diamond

Horses in the past:
Werduckt Walk on water- verdict
Champagne glass- Prancer
Hercules Baron Kingman- Hercules, Herc
Rusty's Smooth Enchantment- Rusty
Rock the Rocks- Candice


----------



## EquitationStar

Momentum - Polo (dutch warmblood - Equitation horse)
Darling Dixie - Dixie (welshX pony - lesson pony)
Check Me Out - Goldie (welshX large pony hunter)
Lavina - Lilly (Dutch warmbloodX - hunter/event prospect)


----------



## Siestasgirl16

Siesta E's Awakening (barn name Siesta)
My Lil' Al (barn name Alex)


----------



## katiecelia

Only Real Men Wear Pink... aka Mr. Ed


----------



## jacksmom

Jack Daniels [jack]
IR a dancer [ir]


----------



## Midwest Paint

Let see here..

*Ember:* _Dixon's Red Hot Ember_
*Splash:* _Spicy Splash_
*CJ:* _Crazy J Six_
*Silent:* _Silent Score_
*Charm:* _Dixon's Three X Charm_
*Frost:* _Frost Painted Eyes_
*Sparkler:* _Ima Painted Sparkler_
*Mystic:* _Ima Painted Mystic_
*Leo:* _Creamy Leo Girl_

All of mine are their registered names, so shortening them up is a lot easier! LOL!


----------



## anrz

I don't own, but some of the horses I ride or have ridden in the past...

Thumper- his show name is Footloose
Cody- Code Red
Lola- Ima Poco Pistola (totally fits her- I'm a Little Pistol)
Flirt- Flirting with Fire


----------



## Nita

Nita - Bonita Estrellita
Corona - Ruby Bar Red
Classy - No Smokin Roan
Bailey - Bailey's Got Cash
Dazzle - Nu Dazzling Cash
Flair - Nu Little Lena
Belle - Little Southern Belle
Ernie - Bert 'n' Ernie <-- lol
Knox - Rox My Knox
Flicka - My Ex Friend Flicka
PJ - Pride and Joy


I love show names... *sigh*


----------



## MyBoyPuck

I'm using my OTTB's racing name, Illustrious Kiss.


----------



## BurningAmber520

Darn Impressive (Phoenix)
Fatal Attraction (Liberty)
Ain't Miss Behaving (Amber)
DoubleStufdO'Rio (Rio)


----------



## Scoutrider

In my area, it's all little shows, and the longer your horse's name is on the entry the better, whether he's registered or not, so I "build" show names for them if they don't have registry names. I did LOVE beating the registered horses and having the announcer just say their barn names, since there was no registry name to give, lol.  

My mutts, my guys:
Johnny = Johnny On Fire (he was a gorgeous goldy chestnut color, RIP, Big John)
Scout = No Doubt Scout


----------



## Sunny06

Sunny doesn't have one, but I've been meaning to give him a cool long one just for fun..Any suggestions?
Name: Sunny was going to be named Sundance
Colors: Bay, white, black paint.

Generating Scores was a horse we used to have.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Savannah - Fire Kracker
Prince - Millennium Gold
Zeph - God of The West Wind
Storm doesnt have one... yet.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

my arab's registered name is Iroc (not a huge fan to tell you the truth). if i could rename him, i'd make it Iroc the Night or Iroc the Silence. so then i could still keep his barn name, which is Rocky


----------



## -xx-sally-xx-

These are past and present.. some of my horses have dual/triple registeries with different names which makes it confusing!!

*Barney: *Owner Omen (race name),, Westegaard Mi Manchi Tanto (show name)
*Oscar: *Tundra Park Oscar (Show name)
*Boof:* We're undecided between Rosso Bellezza or Westegaard Vandalism as a show name, but we don't need to decide until the day of his first show haha.. He came with Boof though..
Friends Horses:
*Esky: *Happy Hour (show name) im unsure of his race name
*Teah:* Cant remember her prefix but its something starting with 'A' Majestic Skye
*Captain:* Captain of Cooke (show name), he came with it and my friend HATES IT!! She purposefully lost a class once by riding like s*** because the speaker had broken for half the day then they fixed it while she was in a class.. I say shes being a sook.. why wldnt she just cange it?!
*Louis:* Louis Vuitton (Show name) Cookies and Cream Delight (race name)

Thats all i can think of at the moment!!


----------



## JazzTash

jazzaria coz that was his racing nameee and it's on his passyyyyport


----------



## HorsesHorses08

Richnhandsome, Dakota


----------



## tempest

Ha-Ho Razz aka Razz
Eternalsonofagun aka Rebel (sister's horse)


----------



## Sparkles

Sparkles' is Crimson In Blue, i'm not a fan but that's what it's been since i bought her.
Nate's is Shock Wave, again i didn't think of it but i like his more then Sparkles'.


----------



## CessBee

Cessnas show name is Two Step, well its actually her race name but i like it so i made it her show one


----------



## Barrelracer Up

My current ones are registered.
Risky In Gray AQHA - Drifter
Step N Starstruck APHA - Skipa

Past horses
Katumba Stuff ApHC - Kat
Hurricane Gunner Unreg - Gunner
Brandi Fire Unreg - Brandi
Candy Cane POA - Candy
ALittleLocomotion APHA - Dempsey


----------



## ILuv2ride

Just a whisper (travis)


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Paradocs Whatzapnin? - Zap
Paradocs Kaboosh (Kabuki x Paradocs Swoosh lol) - Lucy
Design by Kids - Cody
Mefoxytoo - Foxy
Told ya so - Dapper
Sassy Frass Red - Sassy
Twice the Sass - Mischa
Twice as Nice - Tai
Conway Twitty - Twitty
The Diva - Diva
Hawkhills Broadway Smash - Annie
Fade to Grey - Chloe
Seize the Moment - Hope
Ballerina Del Cielo - Greta
Paradocs Day Ja Vu - Judi
Brass Buttons - Buttons
Oh Heavenly Moment - Andy
Mountainview's Hot Tamale - Mollie
Laughing Layup - Leia
Paradocs Korygami - Kory
Nothin But Net - Mikey
Salutes Sorceress - Saucy
Manhattan Shadow - Shadow
Shes a drama queen - Sasha
Reba McEntire - Reba
Fiyero
Fonzie
Felcia
Remington
Cristable
Paradocs Patriot - Pate


umm... theres more I just cant think of themm.....


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

Mochas Midnight Sun- Swoop
Red Dawn- Petie


----------



## kaykat31

Curious George-George
Osh Kosh B'Gosh-Champ(my lesson pony but, I show him)


----------



## dancehabit7

-Dance Habit - Doohan 

-He's A Corker - Corker

-Diddy Boy Dandy - Danny

-Quotes of Legacey - Legacey 

And a few others, but they are race horses, so, they don't fall under horses with 'show names'


----------



## ILoveGeorgieMyPony

LOL, 
I have a pacer, so that still kinda counts 

Her pacing name was Eyesa Leo.

=D


----------



## HorseSavvy

Moon = DJ Regale Locomotion


----------



## My Beau

My Quarter Horse, Beau, is shown under My Beau. But, his registered name is Dolly Observer :roll: Oy... QH names. 

My Thoroughbred, Daisy, raced under Quick n'Icy. She was a broodmare after the track. She's never showed, but if she did, I wouldn't pick a new name.

Daisy's foal, Cavalina, by Coromino will have her barn name as her show name. If anything, barn name will become "Cav" over time.


----------



## sandsarita

From first show horse to current:
Show Bus 3 - Bus
Miss Misty Jet - Misty
Bouncy Sandsarita - Sandy
Bouncy Rita Balou - Rita
Bouncy Takes Chances - Chance
Dun Passed the Bar - Wesley
Shesa Oklahoma Rose - Nikki
Backstreet Bay - Ian
Full of Details - Xander


----------



## QHDragon

I am going to use Rocket's JC name, Market Bluff. My old QH gelding's reg. name was All Dunn Dealing. 

Use to show a palomino QH mare named Completely Nude, that was fun. Also showed a QH mare named Sterling Details.


----------



## chasin the dream

ok well these arent my horses names...my horse isnt registered.and i dont show her.but these are some horses names i like.and actually know.hahaa

miss fajita wood
uno fog
tr aristocrat
time n' time
pepsi
olenas dually cd
hbd sugar
i like one of the mares dams...her name is whispers and rumors.
winter hill ramona
clover leaf mark
winter hill gladamir
windermeres gladiator
^ those 3 are horses i just know 

haha theres a LOT more that i could put but i forget their names  sorry!​


----------



## HollyBubbles

My tb, who is my first horse, and an ex-race horse (oops lol), went by "Fleeting Glance" back in the day, but we changed her show name to "After The Storm" - Barn name is Bubbles (was bubsie, but i am NOT walkin out to paddock calling "bubsie"!)


This is us ^^ first time ever 2'9"/90cm
(and she's 23!!)


----------



## MagpieRocks

I haven't registered my horse yet but was thinking of either:
Beduluck Agelic Pride
OR
Beduluck Wonderpony

(Beduluck is the farm she was born and still lives at)


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

so i came up with a better show name for my eventer

Overdrive! i think it completely fits


----------



## .Delete.

Roman On The Rail - Roman
Mr. Penny Stock - Slick


----------



## ClassicalRomantic

my mares show name is Classical Romantic barn name Classy

My first horse I got to register him myself and his show name was Skippers D Playboy barn name Cherokee


----------



## morganshow11

New show names for my horses

Diamond and Ace of Spade~Diamond

Rowdy Goes Howdy~ Rowdy


----------



## SaleeColashlas

High class abe(Abe) 
Hiendhyle(Haye) 
SaleeColashlas(Cola) 
Yala Dolla(Dolly) 
Nay Nay(Nair) 
Trebeker Bay(Treb) 
Hanahanre(Henry) 
Shaklimerily(Sam) 
Gypsy Hemilaya(Gem) 
Kalilier(Kali) 
Apanche(Ape) 
Remady liberty(lib)


----------



## Stepher

I dont own any horses, but ones I have ridden in the past 11 years:

Sinja - Sinja the Ninja
Sweety - Sweet Revenge
Lindsay - Starburst
Stardust - She is Stardust
Jimmy - Travelin' Jersey
Libby - Lady Liberty (reg'd name Liberty III)
Floyd - Paint Floyd
Dazzler - Sunwashed, was also shown as One Wicked Combover at a fun show, lol.
Whisper - Colour Play
Ace - Aces are High
Jim - Black Tie Affair
Sparkles - The Flying Fluff
Hershey - Hershey Kisses
Spy - I Spy
Crackie - Firecracker
Merlin - A Royal Ruckus (I think, that could have been his sire, lol)
Riven - Rivendell
Velvet - Isarah
Tapley - Tap Dance
Twitch - Carbon Copy
Dreamer - A Dream to Remember

I think thats all....haha


----------



## rambuck

My horse Dakota goes by Dakota or Dakota Chex Fisher. My grandpa's horse that my sister uses, Pokie, goes by Peppolena Express, but her name is always mispronounced by the old man who announces all the shows at county. But now I have a nickname from someone at the shows and around town, Mama. That is because I taught a baby goat how to eat the grass (which I am allergic :lol.


----------



## dressagebelle

Lady Diamondo (my TB's registered name, barn name Roxy, or Roxanne when she would be bad, sold her a few years ago)
Little Joe (my dad's grade morgan gelding died in 04 barn name Joe)
Southern Comfort (my Arabian Paint, died in 07, never got to show him  barn name So Cow)
Blue Print (my first horse sold years ago, his registered name barn name Baloo)
and Last but not least
Dame Fortune's Tohrment (So Co's half brother, another Arabian Paint, barn name Tohr)


----------



## jadeewood

Stable Names Competition Names

Brandy - Mr.B (Becuase his a boy and his name is brandy 'b')
Rita - BayLady (Because shes bay and shes a mare)
Ferdi - BayWoodBoy (becuase he ia bay my surnames wood and his a gelding)
Apache - A Missing Colour (Becuase one side of her body is colour + the other side white)
Rainbow - JadesDream (he was the 1st coloured i had + i dreamed of having a coloured)
Bluey - Buckaroo Blue( in wlk,trot and canter, he bucked before and after a jump)
Jake - Just Jake (No one was as special as jake and he was a fabulous 13.2hh jumper)
Raine - Diamond Star( her registered name is fench, and dimond star is the english version)
Duke - So brave ( i only have to do something once and his like just sit there + i will do the hard work


----------



## Deej

My mare is... Esperanza Prima Mia. It means... My Hope. I call her ESPY. My new foal is... Mia Aliyana de Corriador. It means My Beautiful Girl of Corri. {Corriador is the sire} I call her ALLY.


----------

